# New thread for Cleo and Dina



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Good idea about the pot pourri. I'll try that.
> Another q for you Veronica? How can friends see Isabella's article from last night? Do I have to forward or just give them a link?
> 
> Thanks
> Dina


OHHHH you are Dina lol.
I read your interview. Have you seen mine?
To see them people just need to go to the home page or you can give them a direct link to it.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> OHHHH you are Dina lol.
> I read your interview. Have you seen mine?
> To see them people just need to go to the home page or you can give them a direct link to it.


Yes, of course I read it. Very interesting. So you have been here for 6 years and no itchy feet yet? This is the part that worries me. Apart from NYC I haven't lived anywhere for more than 5-6 years so I am worried than in a few years I'll get them again.

Btw you look way too young to be a grandma. I had pictured you quite different. I think this is the funny part about internet forums. In my old hood we had one for parents and when we would go to a park we would hear a kid's name and knew who his doctor is, if he had a diaper rash, if he was teathing etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Yes, of course I read it. Very interesting. So you have been here for 6 years and no itchy feet yet? This is the part that worries me. Apart from NYC I haven't lived anywhere for more than 5-6 years so I am worried than in a few years I'll get them again.
> 
> Btw you look way too young to be a grandma. I had pictured you quite different. I think this is the funny part about internet forums. In my old hood we had one for parents and when we would go to a park we would hear a kid's name and knew who his doctor is, if he had a diaper rash, if he was teathing etc.


The picture is about 18 months old but actually my eldest grandaughter is 18.
No itchy feet yet, in fact I have neverl ived anywhere as long as this. Even when I lived in Yorkshire I never lived in the same house for more than 3 years.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> OHHHH you are Dina lol.
> I read your interview. Have you seen mine?
> To see them people just need to go to the home page or you can give them a direct link to it.


I saw yours Veronica, not yours Dina - I didn't put it together that it was you even though I knew your name was Dina! Mine was full of mistakes and said I was from West Virginia!  Dina - you know how I would love that to be changed with all the West Va jokes!!! (I'm from Chicago - lived in VA - close to Washington DC - BIG difference) Anyway, good publicity for business either way


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I saw yours Veronica, not yours Dina - I didn't put it together that it was you even though I knew your name was Dina! Mine was full of mistakes and said I was from West Virginia!  Dina - you know how I would love that to be changed with all the West Va jokes!!! (I'm from Chicago - lived in VA - close to Washington DC - BIG difference) Anyway, good publicity for business either way


Oh! I didn't see yours Cleo. That's funny about WV! I lived in VA in VB. Even that is different from Northern VA. Mine was also full of mistakes. I'll check yours out eventhough now I wont know what is true and what is not.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Oh! I didn't see yours Cleo. That's funny about WV! I lived in VA in VB. Even that is different from Northern VA. Mine was also full of mistakes. I'll check yours out eventhough now I wont know what is true and what is not.


I just had a quick look and I didn't see it, but it must be on there somewhere I would imagine. Just read yours. Interesting. My wife LOVES NY - her Dad was from NJ! We always debate Chicago vs. NY.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I just had a quick look and I didn't see it, but it must be on there somewhere I would imagine. Just read yours. Interesting. My wife LOVES NY - her Dad was from NJ! We always debate Chicago vs. NY.


NY is not as cold and windy as the windy city and the flight to Europe is slightly shorter. On the other hand I love the architecture in Chicago. Yet some friends who moved to NY from Chicago told me who cares about the architecture when it's so freaking cold.Now they have also moved back to Cyprus.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

theresoon said:


> NY is not as cold and windy as the windy city and the flight to Europe is slightly shorter. On the other hand I love the architecture in Chicago. Yet some friends who moved to NY from Chicago told me who cares about the architecture when it's so freaking cold.Now they have also moved back to Cyprus.


True - my wife's point also! She agrees the mid-west friendliness can't be beat though! Even though despite the bad rap NY'ers have, she had great experiences working and staying there. Her brother on the other hand, left NY after about 7 years and headed south to Miami and loves it there! I don't think he'll ever leave. He debated moving to Cyprus but used us as guinea pigs to see how it goes!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi you two

I have made this thread for you and will move your posts here as we were going way off with Christmas in Cyprus thread

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi you two
> 
> I have made this thread for you and will move your posts here as we were going way off with Christmas in Cyprus thread
> 
> Veronica


sorry Veronica and thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> sorry Veronica and thanks


No problem Dina. You and Cleo can chat away to your hearts content about the USa in here. Who knows you might also get some other Americans joining in.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi you two
> 
> I have made this thread for you and will move your posts here as we were going way off with Christmas in Cyprus thread
> 
> Veronica


Thanks! A little homesick at Xmas time - cold, white Xmas's really can be nice! However, so are sunny, warm ones!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I was telling my husband to move either south- anywhere from NJ down to Miami or the west coast but he really wanted to move to Greece or Cyprus so the girls would grow up more Greek.

I am homesick too, although now with the kids Christmas is much more fun no matter where we are.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Makes sense. True about Xmas, my four year old is very excited this year! Even my 2 year old seems to sort of get it too. I also just noticed both of our interviews are at the bottom of this thread now.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Makes sense. True about Xmas, my four year old is very excited this year! Even my 2 year old seems to sort of get it too. I also just noticed both of our interviews are at the bottom of this thread now.


16F in NY 60F in Nicosia


----------

